# Cooler master Elite 371 vs Coller master Elite 311



## suyash_123 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Cooler master Elite 371 vs Cooler master Elite 311*

i m very much confused with buying a cabinet for my desktop.
I goggled a Lot and found the difference here
i went to shops here and i searched a lot and also found the demo of these cabinets.

1. Cooler master Elite 371
adv : 1. Full Front mesh body.
2. front side is removable and washable.
3. 6 fan holes 2 up 2 down and rear and side 
4. Transparent display on side window
5. front has one usb 2.0 and 1 usb 3.0  
6. Tool-Free mechanical design

cons:
1. there is very less gap in between mobo and the back side of cabinet (so no good cable management.
2. front side is full mesh and i have issue of dust in my area (a lot)
3. only one fan
4. 500 rs more then below
5 only one front 5.2'' tray (floppy drive) wants to add Usb3.0 + card reader socket


price : 2400/- 

Cooler master Elite 311
pros:
1. Simple and good looking (piano black finishing)
2. front opens 
3. mesh at bottom of front view for fan.
4. There is a Good gap between mobo placement and back side of cabinet  so good cable management 
5. removable HDD cage and vertical one
6. two 5.3'' drive bay
7. place to keep extra cables and tools inside cpu..

cons:
1. No Tool-Free mechanical design
2. only 3 fan holes front rear and bottom (for SMPS)


Price 1900/- 

please help ... i want to buy It today evening....

(P.s. I m tight on budget so please suggest one of above....)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2012)

371 would be better coz it has usb3.0


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 28, 2012)

but i checked my ASUS Mobo 2 times  : M4a785TD-V evo .. there is no usb 3.0 pin available...

neither in back panel nor on the on-board pins so USB 3.0 Cannot be connected to my mobo so usb 3.0 is out of aspects here.....

I m thinking of buying 
Sedna 2 Port Power Over Esata - 2 Port USB Combo Front Panel (SE-FP-PESATA-2)
from ITdepot for USB 3.0
price : 650 rs +100 ship
*www.theitdepot.com/images/proimages/200_011951.jpg

i think it is better to buy this instead of PCI 3.0 Card which cost more than 1.5K
like :Transcend PCI Express USB 3.0 Expansion Card - (TS-PDU3)
More : Theitdepot - Transcend PCI Express USB 3.0 Expansion Card - (TS-PDU3)


i still not getting which to buy ....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2012)

first decide if you want usb3.0...if yes...then check if you hv any usb3.0 devices...if the answers is no to any of this then just get the one without usb3.o


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 28, 2012)

You may go for Elite 311 if budget does not permit..
But if you can shell those extra bucks get 371 & if you have dust problem then use fine nylon mesh / cloth


----------



## yochan (Jul 31, 2012)

i bought cooler master elite 311 plus a week ago ....it has usb 3.0...one back fan n one front fan but thats extremely powerfull costs 2200rs


----------

